# Cost of Power of Attorney signed by a notary (Dublin)?



## petrucci (17 Jan 2007)

Hi, I have a document ready (Power of Attorney), it just needs to be signed by a notary public. Can someone tell me how much this should cost. I rang a solicitor today and he told me 100 euro, another one quoted 60 Euro ?!? A friend told me he had paid 30 euro for the same thing. 
I'm a bit confused here. What exactly should I be telling a notary?
Also, could someone recommend me a notary public in Dublin City Centre area please.
Thanks very much.


----------



## Guest111 (17 Jan 2007)

petrucci said:


> Hi, I have a document ready (Power of Attorney), it just needs to be signed by a notary public. Can someone tell me how much this should cost. I rang a solicitor today and he told me 100 euro, another one quoted 60 Euro ?!? A friend told me he had paid 30 euro for the same thing.
> I'm a bit confused here. What exactly should I be telling a notary?
> Also, could someone recommend me a notary public in Dublin City Centre area please.
> Thanks very much.


 
I paid 100 lids for one last year. 60 is good value
In retrospect that was for two documents pertaining to myself and someone else...maybe that's 50 Euro each!


----------



## Yachtie (18 Jan 2007)

I use the one in Dundrum. He charges either EUR 40 or EUR 45. I normally bring the document printed out with me and then sign it in front of him and then he sticks his fancy stickers on it. 

It takes about 10 minutes to get it done.


----------



## PM1234 (18 Jan 2007)

In or around 50e should be enough to cover his fees.


----------



## Mr_Ed (9 Feb 2007)

Can someone post the details of the notary in Dundrum? (or one in the city centre)
thanks, Ed


----------



## Vanilla (9 Feb 2007)

Brian Matthews, 7 Main Street, Dundrum. 01-2951187


----------

